# [ppp/u3g] network very unstable



## maroxe (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,
i have just accomplished installation of my card HDM EC122, configured ppp:

```
default:
set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

wana:
set device /dev/cuaU0.0

set speed 115200
set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
\"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
set timeout 180
enable dns

set phone \#777
set authname inwi
set authkey inwi

set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
add default HISADDR
```
I finally got network. Unfortunatly, i noticed that the network is very instable, sometimes it works really great, sometimes not, all net request time out. it's impredictible.
In my ppp.conf, I get this error:

```
Phase: deflink: HDLC errors -> FCS: 3, ADDR: 0, COMD: 0, PROTO: 0
```
i don't know if it's related to the problem or not.

On windows it works like a charm

sometimes, some sites works while other don't


----------

